# Knife display rack



## birdsfan (Sep 22, 2020)

So I have always hated that I invested time in creating saya for my knives and I can't display my hard work when the knife hangs on a mag strip, gets rolled up in my bag, or stays in the drawer. This is what I came up with. It can hold 12 knives, still too few to display my whole collection, but more than similar ones I saw on-line. The posts have plastic covering to protect the handles and blades, and it has magnets that will securely hold them on the rack. Sorry about the crappy pictures, I have an old phone with an antiquated camera (spend too much on knives to up grade it) but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## Kgp (Sep 22, 2020)

Very nice! You could sell these!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 22, 2020)

More than a rack, awesome knife display tower


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you KGP and Ma_sha! If you had one of these, you wouldn't have to sell your knives so quickly to fit your "one in-one out rule" . Yup....I am a knife collection enabler!


----------



## Bensbites (Sep 22, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 22, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Thank you KGP and Ma_sha! If you had one of these, you wouldn't have to sell your knives so quickly to fit your "one in-one out rule" . Yup....I am a knife collection enabler!



So true, but it’ll also display all my “crimes” in plain view 

My knife block was expanded to 10 slots already, plus gave birth to a baby with 5 more Gyuto slots. The baby is completely hidden in a coffee nook. No evidence, No crime!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 22, 2020)

Well now that is just awesome.
Nice job dude.


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank you Tim!


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 22, 2020)

Thanky You Ben!


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 22, 2020)

Well ma-sha, regardless of what anyone may say, I have to give much respect to the creativeness and audaciousness of some of your projects. I would be afraid of embarking on some of them with fear that I would muck them up but good!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 22, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Well ma-sha, regardless of what anyone may say, I have to give much respect to the creativeness and audaciousness of some of your projects. I would be afraid of embarking on some of them with fear that I would muck them up but good!



Thanks Birdsfan!
You have clearly shown your skills with the handles & the knife rack. Now, design something crazy, & just do it! Let’s be partner in crime 

If you never fail, you’ve never gotten close to your potential!


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 22, 2020)

ma_sha1 said:


> If you never fail, you’ve never gotten close to your potential!



Ah now those are wise words of counsel! Philosophy to live by!


----------



## Chang (Sep 22, 2020)

wowwwweeee, i'm workin' with two (soon to be 3) small stands from @DaM0w 's dad. These look great!


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 25, 2020)

Only just saw this now... that is _really_ _feckin' cool!_ You should spend more time out of the kitchen 

Also- I *will* be stealing your idea and design for myself. Watch this space...


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 25, 2020)

Thank you my friend! I look forward to seeing what you come up with! It really is useful. For those of us that like to enhance knives, we can display our handiwork. I hated to leave my saya in the drawer when they look so cool. Of course it does tend to advertise the extent of my knife buying addiction.... good thing there isnt a Knife Anonymous.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 25, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Thank you my friend! I look forward to seeing what you come up with! It really is useful. For those of us that like to enhance knives, we can display our handiwork. I hated to leave my saya in the drawer when they look so cool. Of course it does tend to advertise the extent of my knife buying addiction.... good thing there isnt a Knife Anonymous.



Looks awesome, I'd not seen that kind of thing before. Is it magnet strips inserted on the back side of each piece of wood? Like you would with a regular magnetic knife holder/strip thing...


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 26, 2020)

In a manner of speaking, yes. On the blade side of the rack, I drilled shallow holes just above the posts and glued a magnetic disk in the recess. Then I covered the magnets with cork to protect the blade.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 26, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> Also- I *will* be stealing your idea and design for myself. Watch this space...



Wouldn’t be the first time....


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 26, 2020)

Either you guys don't have kids, or you secure vault your beautiful knife racks... Excellent work but just looking at them makes me more nervous than it should intrinsically.


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 26, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> In a manner of speaking, yes. On the blade side of the rack, I drilled shallow holes just above the posts and glued a magnetic disk in the recess. Then I covered the magnets with cork to protect the blade.



Aaaaah that's a wise move! Congrats... how much made and shipped to Qc, Ca?


----------



## Wander Vanhoucke (Sep 26, 2020)

Don't wanna nag but id put them edge up...


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 26, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Either you guys don't have kids, or you secure vault your beautiful knife racks... Excellent work but just looking at them makes me more nervous than it should intrinsically.



Fortunately, my kids are old enough to handle knives safely. I just bought her her first J-knife in June. She made Pico the other day from fresh ingredients from her garden and was thrilled with the way she was able to cleanly dice all the ingredients. A totally new experience from using her dull old dept store blade.....I suspect she will end up joining the forum soon


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 26, 2020)

You know, I have gotten enough positive feedback on this that I am considering upgrading to "Hobbyist Craftsman" I certainly have enough time on my hands while I am out of work recovering from my surgery. And working on this stuff is great fun. very satisfying to put out some nice functional art.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 26, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Wouldn’t be the first time....



Ha!

I am the first to admit that everything I know I learnt from the Pine Cone King of Sweden.


----------



## cotedupy (Sep 26, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> In a manner of speaking, yes. On the blade side of the rack, I drilled shallow holes just above the posts and glued a magnetic disk in the recess. Then I covered the magnets with cork to protect the blade.



Ah, clever. Weirdly I actually have a lot of small magnetic disks. And quite a lot of wine to drink (always), which comes with free cork! 

Stars are aligning.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 26, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> Ha!
> 
> I am the first to admit that everything I know I learnt from the Pine Cone King of Sweden.


Haha, Thanks O for taking the joke so well! You’re a real sport!


----------



## birdsfan (Sep 26, 2020)

I am glad to see that there is peace and harmony in my thread! Especially between 2 of my favorite people on the forum!


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 26, 2020)

Each time Carl is involved somewhere there are those declarations of unconditional love... one of you guys need to put your foot to the ground and pop out that ring already!


----------



## juice (Sep 26, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Haha, Thanks O for taking the joke so well! You’re a real sport!


Well, he's an Aussie now, he has no choice


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 26, 2020)

ModRQC said:


> Each time Carl is involved somewhere there are those declarations of unconditional love... one of you guys need to put your foot to the ground and pop out that ring already!


Your ability to tell the truth is very disconcerting. I can’t take it, sorry. Don’t flatter me! I’m navelludd!


----------



## ModRQC (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m just consistent in this as I am getting confused and ridiculed with scientific data where applicable. Must have to do with my social sciences background.


----------

